# Flip UltraHD w/ Ikelite underwater case



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

With Cisco shuttering their Flip camera business, and me just beginning to get into diving, I decided to use my lovely employee discount to pick up one of these from their website... really cheap.

Does anyone on here use it? I saw the GoPro post and thought I'd ask. Allegedly the Ikelite case for it keeps it dry at 120 feet.


----------



## ShawnLeWolfe (Sep 13, 2011)

Personally, I use a Nimar housing and it's never failed me. What I mean by that is, it's never flooded or cracked. Although I've dropped the housing quite a few times. I enjoy having a clear housing rather than an aluminum case(it's better don't get me wrong) but I clear because I can see, just in case, if my housing floods. I DO NOT want my baby to get wet.

I've heard good things about ikelite, I'm not trying talk bobo.

and here's a link of Pipin, idk if you know him but he's a pretty awesome diver and uses nimar


----------

